# Male Russian Dwarf Hamster - Gloucestershire



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

I have 1 male Russian Dwarf hamster looking for a home due to no fault of his own. Roly is approx 9-10mths old and sandy/creamy-brown coloured with dark eyes. 

Roly is a special boy and requires a special home with someone who will understand his personal needs and requirements. Roly has some kind of genetic defect he was born with which has left him slightly brain damaged. When I first got him he would do repeated backward somersaults but that has since improved. He seems to go through 2 different moods/phases. 1 where he appears to be 'spaced out' and somewhat slow and for the most part unresponsive and has been known to sit staring into space. And the 2nd he is mad as a hatter running round at 100mph, jumping in/out the wheel then running round his cage before repeating the whole process. 

Other than his stange 'moods' he functions pretty normally. He eats and drinks and sleeps fine and enjoys rolling and digging in his sand bath.

Roly can be handled though it very much depends on which 'mood' he is in. When he is quiet he is not a problem but when he is hyperactive he gets scared and will often scream and if picked up will not settle and will move very quick indeed!

Roly is currently eating a mixture of Harry Hamster and Burgess Dwarf Hamster Harvest of which I will send some with him when he is adopted. He also enjoys millet, eggfood and dry dog biscuits, particularly the marrowbone ones. 

Roly will come with a bag of his food he is used to. I also have his cage, silent spinner wheel and toys/accessories available if needed/wanted.

He must be collected from my home in Tetbury, Gloucestershire (may transport locally within reason) or will also consider transport by a licensed animal courier or will allow him to go into a rescue to enable him to find the best home possible


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi-I'd be happy to take him  What cage is he in and how much would you like for him/his cage etc? We currently have 2 dwarf hamsters one of which has a bad leg so am used to special pets


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow wasnt expecting a reply this quick! He has a mini duna though i've removed the original wheel and bought a silent spinner instead which I think are much better. He will also come with a house, grass nest, wooden chews, wooden see saw, spare bottle, 2 food bowls (one I use for his sand bath) a wooden tunnel and also the original wheel. Plus i'll send him to his new home with food and a little goodie bag with the treats he likes 

Does £20 sound fair? To cover most of the cage and additional bits and bobs? Just happy he will be going to a good home just trying to recoup a little bit of money for an upcomming house move which is the reason he is looking for a new home. Found it extremely difficult finding a place that allows pets so rehoming 2 out of my 3 hamsters to compensate 
Are you local to Gloucestershire?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm in Cheltenham and 20 sounds fine  When's a good time to pick him up?


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats great  
Saturday evening or sunday evening after 6pm, monday after 5pm, will be in all day Tuesday, or after 1pm on weds and thurs any of those is fine. 
I really didnt expect to find him a home so soon! Turned down so many people who wanted him for a pet for their kids. X


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Possibly Saturday evening but will let you know tomorrow.I do have kids by the way but the older ones are all very good with small furries and the younger ones are always supervised.


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats fine hun and thats great 
You sound like you know what your doing so i'm more than happy. Just let me know when your coming so I can have him ready for you 
I'll pm you my address x


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Have pm'd you


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

What a lovely happy ending


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks blade 

I did have him advertised on Preloved & Facebook but as you can imagine didn't really bring the right sort of people for him. Should have just put him straight on here to begin with. I turned down ALOT of people who wanted him as a pet for kids because he just wouldn't cope in a home like that.

I'm really greatful to polishrose for offering him a home, I know he will be going to a great home where he will be cared for and his special needs understood. Its fantastic.


----------

